# Anyone have experience with doing a Sunburst using stain?



## HadesRoastedMap (Dec 5, 2013)

I'm looking for someone who has experience applying a sunburst to a guitar body using wipe on stain.
Is this possible and what kind of stain is typically used. I want something close to black (very dark). I plan on applying tru-oil over the stain as the final finish.
Thanks for your help

Hades Roasted Maple


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

I've never done it but I love the look of the old hand rubbed sunburst like on vintage F5 mandolins, etc.

Check this link out, there'sa good video to check out-

http://fraulini.blogspot.ca/2012/07/hand-rubbed-sunburst.html


----------



## Jimmy_D (Jul 4, 2009)

I've done my share of finishing, I see no reason why a first timer couldn't do a nice job with aniline dyes in water, I wouldn't recommend any other way unless you have a bit of finishing experience - here's my version of a light ice tea done with Keda wood dye 5 base colors, if you like later tonight I can give you a summary of how I do a burst with dye.


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

here's a good link on using stain to create a sunburst
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u49jCIRNnmk


----------

